# 365 Project



## Carol (May 19, 2010)

I'm going to try my hand at a 365 Project...shooting a different photo a day for 365 days straight. A lot of folks try this and quit partway through....and I can't say I blame them.  It is hard to come up with new ideas, get out, shoot, and process every single day. 

As a few of you know from my Facebook rantings, I have an offer in on a condo, but I am not sure if the financing will come through.  With a pile of luck, this is a project that will hopefully follow me through my first year in my new home.  Without a pile of luck, then its a project that will follow me through whatever lies ahead.

Sooo.....here goes.

Day 1 of 365.  I'm not a biker, but I couldn't help but notice that one of my neighbors just bought a sweet new ride.  

Lesson learned:  thou shalt always use thy tripod after dark!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 19, 2010)

Nice sport bike .  A bit of blurring as you intimated but not a bad shot at all for the night-time :tup:.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 19, 2010)

Cool project Carol. Stick with it! This can be your thread. One a day!


----------



## crushing (May 19, 2010)

Cool Carol, I will look forward to checking out this thread.  If I ever did a 365 project, it would probably be more along these lines.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 19, 2010)

Stickied, for encouragement.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 19, 2010)

WOW - good luck!  My wife did a 30 day challenge and stuck to it, but it was ROUGH some days....I can't imagine 365


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Nice sport bike .  A bit of blurring as you intimated but not a bad shot at all for the night-time :tup:.



Thank you!  I'm gong to try again WITH tripod later in the week.  The challenge is finding the bike without all those silly cars parked around it.   The nerve of those people!  Don't they know I'm trying to shoot?  :lol2:


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2010)

crushing said:


> Cool Carol, I will look forward to checking out this thread.  If I ever did a 365 project, it would probably be more along these lines.



Now that looks like fun!


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> WOW - good luck!  My wife did a 30 day challenge and stuck to it, but it was ROUGH some days....I can't imagine 365



Thank you very much!  I'm sure there will be several shots that are bland and uninspiring.  I can see the benefit though, when I went out to shoot the bike, I ended up taking about 40 shots around the parking lot.  None of them are worth publishing....but its giving me a better feel for shooting in low-light conditions.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 19, 2010)

Stick to it, Carol. Remember that the biggest things we accomplish happen in increments over time. A page a day writes a damn fine novel in a year.


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2010)

Day 2 of 365 

Firewater!!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 20, 2010)

Lovely shot!  Most dramatic :bows:.


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 20, 2010)

Way cool project!!
I doubt someone like you will have any issue with keeping up on it!
You need a blog perhaps to get more "exposure"?
Oh and Mark and I need photo's of swords/swordswomen....


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Way cool project!!
> I doubt someone like you will have any issue with keeping up on it!
> You need a blog perhaps to get more "exposure"?
> Oh and Mark and I need photo's of swords/swordswomen....



Got people willing to pose for me?  (Or Bob, or Shelley?  )

I'm posting this on flickr as well as facebook.  My personal blog is gathering dust...got a few too many hells to think about that right now.  The project is to give me a bit of sanity 

www.flickr.com/photos/sikaranista for anyone who wants to follow along there.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 20, 2010)

I agree with Ken .  More swords-people please .


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2010)

Day 4:  MV5H D.C.

Roadside Commentary



">


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2010)

Optics Red -- Day 4 of 365


----------



## Sukerkin (May 22, 2010)

What an interesting composition shot, Carol :tup:.  To use arty-speak, it has a lot of 'motion' to it, drawing the eye here and there very well.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2010)

Peeking at Old Glory -- Day 5 of 365


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2010)

Nice!  I wonder if you have a way to colourise just the flag?  That would make it really stand out and, for me, make a good composition a great one.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Nice!  I wonder if you have a way to colourise just the flag?  That would make it really stand out and, for me, make a good composition a great one.



I can try!  The thought crossed my mind as well. Let me give it a shot, I'll post the results tonight


----------



## Carol (May 24, 2010)

Making Way -- Day 6 of 365


----------



## Sukerkin (May 24, 2010)

Cute!  .  My missus goes ga-ga over ducks - always gives me dirty looks when I have duck in plum sauce from the Chinese :lol:.


----------



## Carol (Jul 21, 2010)

Getting back at it after almost 2 months off.  

Day 7 of 365 -- Smile!!


----------



## Carol (Sep 11, 2010)

OK after a couple of false starts...I'm officially back on this project.  I'm moved, I've got a snazzy new 64 bit 18" HP Pavillion for processing, I officially have no excuse.  

Day 8 of 365 - Half Mast


----------



## Carol (Oct 3, 2010)

Ack...I have so many pictures shot, but not posted.  

Day 9 of 365 - VT 2 PQ





VT 2 PQ by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 3, 2010)

Montreal??? You're going to Montreal???
Can you pick me up a sandwich please?


----------



## Carol (Oct 3, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Montreal??? You're going to Montreal???
> Can you pick me up a sandwich please?



Hmmm....I dunno.

Maybe...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 3, 2010)

Carol said:


> Hmmm....I dunno.
> 
> Maybe...


 
Way cool,
this place http://www.schwartzsdeli.com/index_eng.html
Smoked meat, not the lean stuff either, rye bread, and mustard. Maybe a pickle too.
Thanks Carol, you're the best!!


----------



## Carol (Oct 3, 2010)

You better give good back rubs, that's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2010)

Day 9 -- Huddle





Huddle by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2010)

Day 10 -- That's North





That's North by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2010)

Day 11 of 365 -- Handwritten

This small, handwritten sign was the only announcement for the border crossing.







Handwritten by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2010)

Day 12 -- Lettuce Do The Work For You





Lettuce Do The Work For You by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2010)

Day 14 -- Oh, Canada?

What a beautiful country.  It reminds me of northern New England. 





Oh, Canada? by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2010)

Day 15 -- Borderline

Standing...literally...on the border.  The United States is on the riverbank to my left, Canada is on the riverbank to my right.





Borderline by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2010)

Day 16 -- Allumez un lampe!





Allumez un lampe! by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2010)

Day 17 -- Milkweed

Food of the Monarch Butterfly.

I think this might be my first macro shot...





Milkweed by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 12, 2010)

Day 18 -- Tilt'n Diner (Version #1)





Tilt'n Diner (Version #1) by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 14, 2010)

Day 19 -- Wambek Coal






Waumbek Coal -- Cropped Version by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2011)

Time to reboot this project and getting going again!





Day 1 of 365 -- North Country Halloween by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 29, 2011)

enjoyed the photos, good luck and encouragement


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> enjoyed the photos, good luck and encouragement



Thank you very much John!  Please feel free to share any feedback good or "constructive"


----------



## granfire (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting concept.

I think I might try my hand at something like that.

But I am Lazy. I think I just take the picture of the view down the road I live on. I am sure it would look interesting to put them in a slide show: taking one picture every day around the same time....

I am really jealous. You have such a good eye!


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2011)

granfire said:


> Interesting concept.
> 
> I think I might try my hand at something like that.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!  Its an opportunistic art, recently I've been lugging around my camera like Linus carries around his blanket 

The photo a day doesn't have to be a year long, you can do a 7 day challenge or a 30 day challenge too....although I really like the idea of taking one picture of the same place every day....that would be cool


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm cheating with this one.  It was taken last year, but but this was too funny of a picture not to share, esp. this time of year!  





It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown! by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2011)

Day 3







Halved! by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 2, 2014)

DAY 1 2014


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2014)

View attachment $IMG_20140101_140532_748.jpg

Day 1


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 2

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 2


----------



## Carol (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh sure.  Just because I posted a pine tree with snow on it  :roflmao:


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2014)

Carol said:


> Oh sure.  Just because I posted a pine tree with snow on it  :roflmao:



Yep I had to drive down there and take that picture just for you lol


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 3 too cold outside so I just took a fishy pic


----------



## seasoned (Jan 3, 2014)

I have known you for a few years now and your tenacity is next to none. Looking forward to this next challenge of your's...


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 3
Just because this made me laugh 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Jan 4, 2014)

phat
I am working on it! HONEST

just too lazy to photobucket them right now.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 4


----------



## granfire (Jan 4, 2014)

Day 1




Day 2




Day 3




Day 4





See, I didn't slack


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like the puzzle pic that's cool


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 4 is still in my Canon, will have to offload tomorrow.

 Day 5 
Today's hike






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Jan 5, 2014)

snooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww <shudder>


Day 5


----------



## rlobrecht (Jan 6, 2014)

granfire said:


> Day 1



Love this Mickey doll. We have a bobble head version.


----------



## granfire (Jan 6, 2014)

rlobrecht said:


> Love this Mickey doll. We have a bobble head version.



He's the only one I ever saw without shoes. Unfortunately his Gi got a little stained over the years (found him at trade day on the morning of a grading day 

Day 6:




This is Alabama..., 12:28PM, 23 degrees....
:jaw-dropping:


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Ballen, I can't quite put my finger on it, but there's something REALLY fishy about your last two pics :lol2:


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2014)

granfire said:


> He's the only one I ever saw without shoes. Unfortunately his Gi got a little stained over the years (found him at trade day on the morning of a grading day
> 
> Day 6:
> 
> ...



Its 45 in NH.  That's just wrong on all counts!


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2014)

Day six.  Happy Little Christmas



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2014)

Retry...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Jan 7, 2014)

My storm door this morning:
Day 7 (and that was about the temperature, too)




(now I will fret all day, thinking I HAVE to take the day 7 picture....the tricky part of being early)


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 7, 2014)

As I am doing a lot of walking again now and taking a camera with me when I go I am tempted to drop the odd shot in here ... it will violate the ethos of the thread as it will not be every day but at least our American cousins will get to see some British countryside and architecture .

View attachment $Abandoned Church 3.jpg

This is an old church a bit south of Hereford that has been abandoned because someone, somewhere, didn't do his foundation calculations properly and it has gradually sunk so that it is lower than its surroundings - it's wonderfully beautiful, the water acting as a mirror of the sky.  Tranquil and peaceful.


----------



## granfire (Jan 7, 2014)

Sukerkin said:


> As I am doing a lot of walking again now and taking a camera with me when I go I am tempted to drop the odd shot in here ... it will violate the ethos of the thread as it will not be every day but at least our American cousins will get to see some British countryside and architecture .
> 
> View attachment 18525
> 
> This is an old church a bit south of Hereford that has been abandoned because someone, somewhere, didn't do his foundation calculations properly and it has gradually sunk so that it is lower than its surroundings - it's wonderfully beautiful, the water acting as a mirror of the sky.  Tranquil and peaceful.



Cool!
I thought it was all flooded because the UK is under flood watch/warning....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 7, 2014)

Sukerkin said:


> As I am doing a lot of walking again now and taking a camera with me when I go I am tempted to drop the odd shot in here ... it will violate the ethos of the thread as it will not be every day but at least our American cousins will get to see some British countryside and architecture .
> 
> This is an old church a bit south of Hereford that has been abandoned because someone, somewhere, didn't do his foundation calculations properly and it has gradually sunk so that it is lower than its surroundings - it's wonderfully beautiful, the water acting as a mirror of the sky.  Tranquil and peaceful.



This is what I miss most about living in the UK. The architecture.

View attachment $DCAM0172.jpg

This is the church in the village (Winwick, Cambridgeshire) I lived in as a child. My youngest brother was born there, and we buried him there in 2004.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 5


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 6 
Looking for a guy that bailed out on a traffic stop in a grave yard at 3am is not fun


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 7 I'm not a big fan of these temps


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 8, 2014)

Breakfast day 8 with my little buddy


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 8, 2014)

I think I'm caught up.  I've been taking them just too busy to post.  I'm on my 4 th trainee since OCT.  I've gotten the other 3 to pass.  This one is stressing me out I'm not sure he's going to make it


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> I think I'm caught up.  I've been taking them just too busy to post.  I'm on my 4 th trainee since OCT.  I've gotten the other 3 to pass.  This one is stressing me out I'm not sure he's going to make it



He'll be alright once he learns how to pick the right doughnuts!


----------



## granfire (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 8
The neighbor dropped in  to borrow a pound of butter.


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2014)

Sukerkin said:


> As I am doing a lot of walking again now and taking a camera with me when I go I am tempted to drop the odd shot in here ... it will violate the ethos of the thread as it will not be every day but at least our American cousins will get to see some British countryside and architecture .
> 
> View attachment 18525
> 
> This is an old church a bit south of Hereford that has been abandoned because someone, somewhere, didn't do his foundation calculations properly and it has gradually sunk so that it is lower than its surroundings - it's wonderfully beautiful, the water acting as a mirror of the sky.  Tranquil and peaceful.



Please drop in as often as you like Sukerkjn especially with more photos like that!




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Jan 9, 2014)

Day 7 -- Cheese heaven....raw milk cheddar, aged FOUR YEARS!  

Day 8 -- vintage sign


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 9, 2014)

Suddenly I am unable to upload pictures to MT!  I think Bob iz jalouss of mi camra skillz .


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 9, 2014)

Ah-ha!  I have found a way around the problem - the Basic Uploader version of the applet seems to work .




Here is a shot with the camera on my ancient Blackberry as I walked this afternoon - not getting soaked with rain for once, tho' those clouds threatened to change that status  :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 9, 2014)

A lovely church at the end of the Monnow bridge in Monmouth:

View attachment $Resized Church at Monmouth.jpg


----------



## granfire (Jan 9, 2014)

ballen is slacking! 

Day 9




I think since last I used the little Nikon, I spilled something on it...would explain why all the moving parts got stuck...lens, W to T toggle....accidentally started to film driving down the road....

Anyhow, the 4 way in the middle of nowhere....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 10, 2014)

Another shot of the abandoned, flooded, church south of Hereford.  Looking down its length from outside at the belltower end:

View attachment $Resized Abandoned Church 4.jpg


----------



## granfire (Jan 10, 2014)

day 10




the second point I thought was funny


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2014)

Toughest USB drive I've ever seen.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Jan 10, 2014)

Carol said:


> Toughest USB drive I've ever seen.....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Looks like a Maglight....have you killed it yet?


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol!  Not a mag lite.  Havent killed it. I'm about to order a couple dozen...just in case 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Jan 10, 2014)

Carol said:


> Lol!  Not a mag lite.  Havent killed it. I'm about to order a couple dozen...just in case
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Maglites?


----------



## granfire (Jan 11, 2014)

Day 11


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 11, 2014)

:chuckles:  Surely pictures of dinner are a Facebook thing? .


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 11, 2014)

The lovely little stream in the Downs Banks wending its way through the bottom of the vale:

View attachment $Resized wending stream.jpg


----------



## granfire (Jan 11, 2014)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  Surely pictures of dinner are a Facebook thing? .



Ah, uhm.....didn't have the camera with me when the cable company had the road blocked off from this morning's storm that knocked cable, net and phone out (bundled, what can I say)


----------



## granfire (Jan 12, 2014)

Day 12

You can tell it isn't real, can you!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 13, 2014)

View attachment $resized moon and man .jpg

I love these kind of sights that we get in the winter here - you have the afternoon sun, blazing in glory for a change, the silver birch reaching up to the moon in a cerulean sky.  I like the juxtaposition of the power-lines; so I titled the shot Of Moon and Man.


----------



## granfire (Jan 13, 2014)

Day 13

(I can't believe I am still at it!)


----------



## granfire (Jan 14, 2014)

Day 14


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't recall if I have ever posted this picture up around here before, so please forgive me if I have inflicted this horror on you all before.  Here is me about twenty five years ago ...

View attachment $30 years gone.jpg


----------



## granfire (Jan 15, 2014)

The gal on the right (Blond, curly hair) could double for one of my sister-in-laws. Back in the day. 

Day 15


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 17, 2014)

From a walk about a month ago, now, Oakamoor Cricket Club seen from the ridge above the Red Road:

View attachment $Oakamoor Cricket Club 2.jpg


----------



## granfire (Jan 17, 2014)

A double double dose, because indecision may or may not be my problem:
Day 16



because one a day is just not enough to share (Husband's Christmas present...he smelled trap...)





It was full moon. It looked a lot bigger IRL, I swear!


Day 17
Double yuck.




and what came out of the keybpard




sorry...
but that was just yuck. 
(I cleaned it now, of course, I really want a keyboard that's dishwasher safe....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2014)

Time for another late Autumn time English rural view .  Here is a shot across the narrow lower lake at Dimmingsdale:

View attachment $View across lower lake Dimmingsdale.jpg


----------



## granfire (Jan 24, 2014)

Still taking pictures, but they were kind of blah (very much so, but still so far on the one a day track)

Day 24
Good Morning Alabama


----------



## granfire (Jan 27, 2014)

Fail...no picture yesterday.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 24, 2014)

View attachment $Blithefield 1.jpg

A view through the edge of the woods onto Blithfield reservoir.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 26, 2014)

A rather lovely little pool amidst the woods at Blithfield - this is at the front of the bird feeding station and birdwatching hide, so it doesn't really have the sense of isolation that it should - otherwise it would be a splendid place for a bit of meditative sitting:

View attachment $Pool at Blithefield.jpg


----------



## donald1 (Feb 26, 2014)

365 days is a lot of straight forward days... but if you think about it once you get it done that will be a great achievement


----------



## granfire (Feb 26, 2014)

well, I gave up, how many shots can you take of your sleeping cat when there is no other interesting alternative...
I might start back up on March first though.


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2014)

I want to see cat photos!


BTW where is Ballen?  Hope he is OK 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## granfire (Feb 26, 2014)

I know, he kind f dropped out of the game....


(I'll upload the kitty tomorrow)


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 28, 2014)

A windy day at Blithfield, ruffling the glassy waters a little 

View attachment $Windy Blithefield.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 18, 2014)

This is where I was over the weekend, Abaty Tyndyrn, an abbey at Tintern in Monmouthshire:

View attachment $IMG_0034 resized.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 18, 2014)

And to cater for all faiths, here is also where we went, the Virtuous Well, a pagan site from long ago that has survived the attempts to Christianise it over the centuries:

View attachment $Virtuous Well.jpg

That's my second visit there as I lit some flames for my departed wife there at the turn of the year (and one in Hereford Cathedral too, maintaining religious balance ).


----------



## Carol (Mar 20, 2014)

A blast from the past...click the image for a larger view




Over the Pemi by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 21, 2014)

View attachment $IMG_0047_resized.jpg

I allowed my artistic side a little expression here


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2014)

A giant squirrel seen near Stafford Castle ... not very well hidden but silent when in stealth mode it would seem :lol:

View attachment $IMG_0074.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 2, 2014)

A hill fort against a vibrant sky:

View attachment $045.jpg


----------



## donald1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sukerkin said:


> This is where I was over the weekend, Abaty Tyndyrn, an abbey at Tintern in Monmouthshire:
> 
> View attachment 18673



from this angle it looks like a castle


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2014)

It is an incredibly huge and ornamented place ... being there just made your mind wonder as it tried to recreate how splendid it must have once been.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 5, 2014)

An avenue of Silver Birch, which was my wife's 'birth tree' in the symbolic language of trees; needless to say I walked it for her after a contemplative pause :

View attachment $IMG_0083.jpg


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2014)

donald1 said:


> from this angle it looks like a castle



The differences between noble and ecclesiastic building architecture are pretty minimal, except for the fortifications. Tintern Abbey is 11th-13thC work. A castle of that period wouldn't likely be so open, but would rather have featured slit windows, generally "T" or inverted "T" in shape, and be behind a wall. If granted permission by the crown, the wall would have crenelations (or without permission, if the Lord wasn't particularly law abiding...).

I really miss living in the UK....


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2014)

LOL!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2014)

Even from the rolling hills of the Shire it seems you can see Mount Doom!

View attachment $Mount Doom.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2014)

My now customary roaming ground of an evening is the Downs Banks, a local, small, nature reserve.  We had some rain yesterday and look what it did to the stream!

Ah, you can't because the board software is exploding and doesn't see JPG's as valid image files today .


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2014)

Let's try today with the issue resolved :fingers crossed:

View attachment $Day of Rain resized.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2014)

In case some viewers might be thinking that there is little special about a small wooden footbridge over a small muddy stream, here is how it was the next day (and still a good few inches higher than it normally is) :

View attachment $Day After Rain resized.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 13, 2014)

After sunflowers, daffodils were my wifes favourite flower and at the moment they are blooming all over the place.  This one is shedding it's light in a scrap piece of land between a railway line and a facility for distributing gas supplies to a now defunct power station:

View attachment $IMG_0114.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 13, 2014)

A shame I don't have Photoshop any more, this really needs a bit of selective filtering to bring out the blossom - that was what I was after for the white blossom of the hawthorn was a magical cloud in the shadows cast by the bright sun behind:

View attachment $IMG_0119_resized.jpg


----------



## donald1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sukerkin said:


> A shame I don't have Photoshop any more, this really needs a bit of selective filtering to bring out the blossom - that was what I was after for the white blossom of the hawthorn was a magical cloud in the shadows cast by the bright sun behind:
> 
> View attachment 18712



is that the woods? i like going in the woods except half of the time i forget to wear pants and end up wearing shorts. not good to wear shorts while passing over thorn vines or beside a mesquite tree...


----------



## Carol (Apr 15, 2014)

Sukerkin said:


> An avenue of Silver Birch, which was my wife's 'birth tree' in the symbolic language of trees; needless to say I walked it for her after a contemplative pause :
> 
> View attachment 18692



A symbol of regrowth, renewal and life blossoming onward after a devastation.  

Birch trees are pioneers, they are often the first trees to grow in an environmental loss to the area.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granfire (Apr 26, 2014)

Been lazy, I am not sure if my camera still talks to me. 

I need to dig through my boxes...I got some pictures of Tintern Abbey...  25 years or so old....


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 27, 2014)

May the road rise up to meet you ... silver birch in the sunshine at the western boundary of the Downs Banks:

View attachment $IMG_0130_resized.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (May 20, 2014)

Flooding! 

View attachment $IMG_0103_resized.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (May 21, 2014)

Woodland selfie ... that sounds wrong somehow


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2014)

Sukerkin said:


> Woodland selfie ... that sounds wrong somehow
> 
> View attachment 18771



But looks so right 

You are at home!   It shows in your face 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2014)

Aye, Carol .  As Monadnock is for you, my dear friend, so is the woodland for me .

OTH?  Your mailbox is full, good sir - my reply to your kindhearted PM vanished into the board software with a gentle puff of unsmoke as it bounced .  I thank you greatly for your concern :bows:.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2014)

At peace with the wildlife ... View attachment $IMG_0158.jpg


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 14, 2014)

We are on vacation in Tennessee.   This is a waterfall 1000 feet under a mountain.  Pretty wild.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 14, 2014)

That middle pic was not supposed to be that.  I copied the wrong link that's the cave we were walking through to get to the waterfall


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------

